# Atwood soft bait



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Back when I had a cottage at Atwood a young man at the marina gave me a couple soft baits he made and they were super fish catchers. He only made a few for himself as I think they were labor intensive.

These had a grub like body with 2 of the most wiggly legs I've ever seen. The legs were thinner than any commercial soft bait I've seen. He had several sizes and they all caught fish. The legs almost vibrated as you retrieved the lure.

I sure wish I knew how he made them.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

were they a tister tail (double) tail. i used to make my own with injection molds. i loved the 1" as the tails were so thin, almost transparent, and they would wiggle with just a hint of movement.i took alot of fish with them but they were a pain to make. 300 degree
liquid rubber and the molds would crack, or the injector.. they were awesome but painstaking......

janns netcraft used to sell them. gives you a place to start i guess


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

hatteras1 said:


> were they a tister tail (double) tail. i used to make my own with injection molds. i loved the 1" as the tails were so thin, almost transparent, and they would wiggle with just a hint of movement.i took alot of fish with them but they were a pain to make. 300 degree
> liquid rubber and the molds would crack, or the injector.. they were awesome but painstaking......
> 
> janns netcraft used to sell them. gives you a place to start i guess


That sounds like them and they really are awesome! Did yoiu work over at the marina? That was were the young guy who made them worked. He told me they were a pain, but gave me a couple as I am an outdoor writer. With a couple sizes I caught everything from bluegills to walleyes with them.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

no i never worked at the marina,but i grew up in the campground and gave the marina most of my allowance. they still sell the molds at janns netcraft in toledo.


----------

